# Einfaches Pulldown Menü



## FHUnger (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo
Erstmal vorweg ich habe so gut wie keine Ahnung von Java Skript, aber dennochd enke ich das mit Java Script sowas realisiert wird.. 
Also folgendes meine Navi sieht so aus:

Site 1
Site 2
Site 3
Site 4
Site 5

Bei Site 3 will ich wenn man drauf klickt 2 Untermenü`s machen, also das es so aussieht

Site 1
Site 2
Site 3
    - Site 3a
    - Site 3b
Site 4
Site 5

Könnte mir da jemand unter die Arme greifen?
Danke

Unger

P.s, habe in der Suche nix ähnliches gefunden


----------



## U-Wasser-Gehaeuse (17. Februar 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript-tutorials/24983-basic-dhtml-menue.html


----------

